
Carlin talks about weed and coding - dmead
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5gHLrZCJBr0#t=5m52s
======
brian_meek
I believe he’s referencing this
[https://www.rollingstone.com/politics/politics-news/don-
eyle...](https://www.rollingstone.com/politics/politics-news/don-eyles-extra-
weird-looking-freak-saves-apollo-14-40737/)

------
dmead
At 5:52 carlin is talking about someone he saw on the news or something. Does
anybody know what/who he's talking about?

